# Stomach cramp (maybe) after drinking alcohol.



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

On occasion i will develop a severe pain in my stomach area almost directly after drinking alcohol (15-20 minutes) afterwards. This pain only happens when i drink sugary beverages such as a four loko or wine coolers or something. It never even happens with hard liquors. It lasts anywhere from 10-45 minutes usually and after it subsides i can drink all the booze i want and i not feel the pain again. I have no idea if its a cramp or what. I would think that if it was a stomach ulcer being irritated that this would happen with other alcohols too, not just sugary drinks. I've tried to research this on the net but haven't came up with anything conclusive so i'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this or has learned anything about it. 
Not trying to be rude, but please no "see the doctor" comments. I don't have health insurance or money. All i want is your thoughts or experiences with this. I'd like to hear some theories, not "see the doc" or "just stop drinking". Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it your stomach or under your left rib?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

you need to take a dump asap


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Noca said:


> Is it your stomach or under your left rib?


Under my right rib from my POV.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It is either your liver or gallbladder that is inflamed. They are located in the area you are complaining about. Do you have any yellowing of the skin or eyes? or dark urine? 

Drinking alcohol can increase the stress on the gallbladder as well and can worsen any gallbladder stones present.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Noca said:


> It is either your liver or gallbladder that is inflamed. They are located in the area you are complaining about. * Do you have any yellowing of the skin or eyes? or dark urine? *
> 
> Drinking alcohol can increase the stress on the gallbladder as well and can worsen any gallbladder stones present.


Nope none of that. If it was some sort of inflammation how would that explain the short duration of the pain?



pastels said:


> you need to take a dump asap


That's what the pain feel like too. Extremely painful gas, just isolated to one area. I'm rather certain it is not gas though. Definitely alcohol or sugar related.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

I think you should avoid sugary beverages like wine.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

I used to drink Alcopops, gave me bad stomach cramps

Just did a search and found this http://www.askthedoctor.com/diet-fitness/135-alcohol-abuse/5865-stomach-pain-from-alcohol.html


----------



## onesmrtwmn (May 18, 2013)

*stomach pains after drinking sugary alcoholic drinks*

I have had the same problem ever since I started drinking over 10 years ago. I've searched everywhere but can't find the answer. Someone told me it could be something called Candida albicans.


----------



## aedwins (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm looking for the same thing online, and stumbled across this. The only thing i can think of is an ulcer. I've been dealing with it for 4 years now, and finally trying to find and answer. It doesn't happen every day, but mostly when I drink. It went from sugary alcohol.. to even straight liquor over the years. I noticed its starting to happen even with sugar non-alcoholic beverages. Now that I'm being bothered more and more I'm trying to find an answer. The only thing I now have left is to see a doctor. The internet is not giving me the answers I've been looking for. Good luck.


----------

